

Spinner - A jQuery Preloader Plugin for your AJAXPPs - jqueryin
http://www.jqueryin.com/projects/spinner-jquery-preloader-plugin/

======
jqueryin
It does all the magic for you, so you no longer have to worry about coding in
all those damn spinners when you make AJAX requests or load some content.

* I had to throw in AJAXPP as a word just for the sake of coining something that kind of makes sense.

